# Found our little man!!!



## poodlelover01 (Mar 30, 2017)

Im so pleased to announce that we have found out little man!!! He is only 1 week old and so adorable!! The excitement in our family is awesome and growing everyday!!!cant wait to meet him and having so much fun preparing for his homecoming and picking out names. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations, tell us more about him. How big is the litter? Will you get to meet him before he comes home?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What a little handful of adorableness! It is going to be fun watching him grow from such a tiny baby.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

How sweet.


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Aw, so tiny! Keep us updated with pictures as he grows! Congratulations!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

How precious -what a sweet shot of the little one.


----------



## poodlelover01 (Mar 30, 2017)

Thanks all!!! My family is super excited!! We might be able to meet him before we bring him home but the breeder is very careful about her pups and parents and doesn't want any viruses being brought that could make them sick and I completely understand. He was just born so I will find out more details as time goes on!! But I had spoke to the breeder before hand and told her I would like a male cream colored mini!! And here he is !! I can not wait to see more pics and video once they start moving around more. Annnnd I can not WAIT to meet this sweet boy!!! My kids are absolutely overwhelmed with excitement as are my husband and I!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What a beautiful baby boy! Such a fantastic color, too. I think it's a wonderful family experience to have a puppy. The joy of anticipating a puppy is only the beginning of the good times. So happy for you and your family!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

So happy for you and your family. How neat to see him this young and watch him develop.


----------



## poodlelover01 (Mar 30, 2017)

Mfmst said:


> What a beautiful baby boy! Such a fantastic color, too. I think it's a wonderful family experience to have a puppy. The joy of anticipating a puppy is only the beginning of the good times. So happy for you and your family!




Thank you so much!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poodlelover01 (Mar 30, 2017)

Beaches said:


> So happy for you and your family. How neat to see him this young and watch him develop.




It is really awesome!! I can't stop looking at his picture and so waiting for more to come!!! thank you so much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Congratulations, it's going to be a long couple of months for you and your family, buts there's lots of things to get ready and you can start reading up on puppy raising. Have fun and keep the pics coming.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Is that not the most precious picture ever!!! Now comes the dreaded wait! CONGRATULATIONS on your perfect little bundle of fluff!


----------



## poodlelover01 (Mar 30, 2017)

Caddy said:


> Congratulations, it's going to be a long couple of months for you and your family, buts there's lots of things to get ready and you can start reading up on puppy raising. Have fun and keep the pics coming.




I know the waiting is intense but we are keeping busy with reading and setting up so everything is ready when he comes home  I will def post more pics!!))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poodlelover01 (Mar 30, 2017)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Is that not the most precious picture ever!!! Now comes the dreaded wait! CONGRATULATIONS on your perfect little bundle of fluff!




Thank you so much!!! The waiting is intense but we are keeping busy in preparation  can't wait!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poodlelover01 (Mar 30, 2017)

Caddy said:


> Congratulations, it's going to be a long couple of months for you and your family, buts there's lots of things to get ready and you can start reading up on puppy raising. Have fun and keep the pics coming.




Thank you so much!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

In the first five weeks, moms tend not to love having people come in to meet pups, but after that it should be fine with mom. When I first met Javelin and his siblings, I disinfected my shoes in a tray of disinfectant laced towels and washed hands before playing with puppies. That is a safe way for you to meet them and for them to meet new people.


----------

